# الشكائر المنسوجة woven sacks



## احمد مرزوق حسن (4 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اعمل بشركة للشكائر المنسوجة من مادة البولي بروبيلين ، احب ان اتواصل مع زملائي من نفس المجال لتبادل الخبرات :84::84::84:
هذه مدونتى عن الشكائر 
http://wovensack.blogspot.com/


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (30 أبريل 2012)

مهندس احمد .... أكون سعيد جدا بالنقاش معاك 
لو ممكن تكلمني عن مادة الاوميالين التي تضاف لتصنيع الشكائر


----------

